# How to send furniture to Pakistan?



## NonStopLeo

*I am living and working in Sharjah. 

From Sharjah, I have planned to buy some wooden furniture for my home and then send to my Home in Pakistan.

Can anyone please advice me some good cargo companies who can move my furniture from Sharjah to Pakistan safely (Door step delivery). 

And if any one know, please confirm its estimated cost and what is the process?*


----------



## NonStopLeo

*Can anyone please help me regarding my above post?*


----------



## rahzaa

NonStopLeo said:


> *Can anyone please help me regarding my above post?*


Did you end up shipping furniture to Pakistan? 

I am wondering how much it cost to ship 1 bedroom furniture to Pakistan?

Thanks!


----------

